# Chateau Sucsession, France - February 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (Mar 14, 2016)

So, I'm sure by now everyone has seen this place, but damn it's something pretty special. As soon as I saw this place pop up online I had to go, and within a couple of days I got a message from a friend*- "want to go see that place with the cannon in France?" My answer was obviously yes, so the next day I found myself bombing it down the motorway on the way to Dover to meet her. Soon enough we were under the sea and on our way down. We didn't have a particularly successful morning with other places on the way down, but this place made it completely worthwhile. It literally was the tour bus hot spot when i went - no need to worry about access, just follow the footprints, and I counted another 18 explorers inside with us! Was an amazing day all round with so many features, so here's some pictures.. (and sorry if its a little long!)

































































































As always, thanks for looking! ​


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

simply amazing - absoulute banging pictures bud


----------



## smiler (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't think I'd like to charge and fire that piece a pipe, Proper Job Squid, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 14, 2016)

This is absolutely stunning Jack! The decay in here is lovely


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 14, 2016)

I thourghly enjoyed that, thanks.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

First time I've seen this and it looks amazing, that staircase is a beauty. Great shots Mr. Squid.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 15, 2016)

Top notch,,thanks for posting


----------



## HughieD (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow...only in France eh? Great set.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 15, 2016)

That's so cool


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2016)

What a stunner!!First class images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 15, 2016)

Amazing. Loving your clean sharp photos as usual!


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 15, 2016)

Loving the mural on the wall!


----------



## ocelot397 (Mar 16, 2016)

If this was in the UK it would of been smashed to bits by now!


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 16, 2016)

Beautifully captured! Really enjoyed that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2016)

always count on you to deliver a beautiful report with such stunning photos, good job! an I do love the decay here


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 17, 2016)

I love this place! Great photos.


----------



## byker59 (Mar 18, 2016)

What a gem, top notch pictures thank you


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 19, 2016)

That is amazing. Beautiful photos.


----------

